# anyone got an eigenmanni?



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

wanted to know if there was anyone on here thats got pics of larger eigenmanni's

i got mine but want to see what thye look like older.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

nice fish man, i know a member on the boards here named marco has one


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

One member named "New Guy" had an eigenmanni around 8 inches or so.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i used to









*coolest fish ever*

unfourtunatly, a heater malfunction killed it

i did snap a few pics although he was only like .75"


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

when I had one available , he was hanging with a Baby red ...
6 incher


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

apparently this is a really cool fish. can anyone whos owned multiple piranhss in the past vouch?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i don't know but i heard you can sometimes keep 'em with pygos. i'd love that. it'd be sweeeeet.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i wish, but i highly doubt thats ttrue ^


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> i wish, but i highly doubt thats ttrue ^
> [snapback]1165065[/snapback]​


My buddy has a large 10 inch one with his monster pygos , over a year now they have been together . Big tank though ..........500 gallon ...


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

wow that 6"er looks pretty rad, whats the growth rate on these? same as most serras im sure?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

wow... thats awesome man, im hopefully buying marco's... well i WILL uf he can hold on to him for another month that is


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I have one but its not very big.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

post a picture anyways! what does he act like?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i came across this one, i found it on this thread: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=92317&hl=


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

and this one: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...1&hl=Eigenmanni


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

nice, thoes look badass. cant wait for mine to grow.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

must......have.........eigenmanni.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> i don't know but i heard you can sometimes keep 'em with pygos. i'd love that. it'd be sweeeeet.
> [snapback]1164470[/snapback]​


Yes, i heard that too. It was cariba in fact. Due to the similarities in color and with the humeral spot. The only thing i would be skeptical about is the difference in growth rate.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> dutchfrompredator said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know but i heard you can sometimes keep 'em with pygos. i'd love that. it'd be sweeeeet.
> ...


i can see how it can happen, but i wouldnt ever risk a eigen with em, it wouldnt be long IMO before it would be ripped apart


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how do these things act? i hope to be getting one in the next month and was curious

ive had reds, some wild, so theres something to compare to.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

well mines only about 3" eyeballed. but hes awesome, i have a sanchezi purple form as well, and hes 4"s all he does is hides in the plants if the lights on hes cool tho cuz he likes to be hand fed. if i throw something in he wont even go after it but if its infront of his face in my hand he taers it up. but the manni is constantly cruzing the front of the glass watching me werever i go, and if i pull up a chair infront of the tank he doesn't take off he will keep cruzing around like im not even there yet he wont eat with the lights on. i cant wait for him to get his adult colors in. iv had caribe befor but after iv had this guy i wont be getting any pygos for a wile, i love this lil guy. right now there in a divided 55g, and will be moving to a 180g in a month or so. will i need a divider with that size of a tank? or should i put on in anywayz? keep the pics comming!

oh and as far as aggression for the manni, he still a little skittish if i put my hand on the glass but hes constantly rushing the divider if the sanchezi get close to it.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i swear to god i saw a video of eigenmanni with caribe and reds and they were all having a blast together. no fin nips or anything. i think it's a combination of having a relatively chill eigenmanni of decent size with a shoal of similar looking pygos in a nice large tank. it looked amazing. i'm not saying you should risk your eigenmanni or anything. i would love to try it someday though.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

these IMO are some (if not the most) outgoing piranha

everyone of the few people that have ever owned one say that they are really aggressive

when i ordered myn my older bro also orderd one

also(and currently) still hyper active and aggressive


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

im so excited to own one of these guys soon, thats if i do ever get a tank up and running...

someone sell me thier tank!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

EMJAY said:


> i came across this one, i found it on this thread: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=92317&hl=
> [snapback]1165465[/snapback]​


Thats my fish..

He is so badass. Very bold even at his small size. I keep him with a common pleco and have had no problems.

I think they are the best looking P other then mannys.


----------

